# Quality Dress Shirts (American Made)?



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

Thought this would be a question better suited for the Fashion Thread, but seeing as how the Trads seem to appreciate American made clothing, I ask the following....Where can I find an American (or at least non-sweatshop Third-World country) dress shirt. 

I have a several BB Must Iron OCBDs (Garland, NC), and J Press shirts, but want some dress shirts to go along. 

The American Made thread a while back pointed to mostly MTM options, which I want to avoid because of cost. 

Does Joseph Aboud make dress shirts? Their suits are American made sold in Nordstrom--best bet? 

Forsythe shirts seem to be decent quality--Union Made in Canada. 

Failing that, what shirts do you use? 

Thanks.


----------



## Cal27 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a couple of dress shirts from Aboud, and they're definitely not made in America.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Off the top of my head, there's

Hamilton Shirts
Gitman Bros.
O'Connells (house brand is made in usa)
F.A. MacCluer
Kenneth Gordon
Fall River Shirt Company
Mercer and Sons

In terms of pricing, F.A. MacCluer, Gitman Bros., and Kenneth Gordon will come in as the cheapest. Best place to source those three brands is your most traditional local men's clothier.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Except for the non-iron models, the BB Luxury and Golden Fleece shirts are made in USA.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> F.A. MacCluer


My last few MacCluer acquisitions hailed from India and Canada.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> My last few MacCluer acquisitions hailed from India and Canada.


That's not good news. Hopefully some digging at a local men's shop would still turn up some made in usa MacCluers.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Off the top of my head, there's
> 
> Hamilton Shirts
> Gitman Bros.
> ...


Actually the best place to buy Gitman and Kenneth Gordan (recently purchased by Gitman Bros BTW) is Justice Clothing. You can even use the code UNIONPL for 5% discount. Internet only, best prices...

https://www.justiceclothing.com/the... Shirts&sf=category&se=Forsyth&tf=description


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

dks202 said:


> Actually the best place to buy Gitman and Kenneth Gordan (recently purchased by Gitman Bros BTW) is Justice Clothing. You can even use the code UNIONPL for 5% discount. Internet only, best prices...
> 
> https://www.justiceclothing.com/the... Shirts&sf=category&se=Forsyth&tf=description


Thanks guys. 
Justice Clothing is where I found out about Forsythe of Canada shirts.

@Mad Hatter. I thought only the must Iron Button Down Collars were American Made. I thought all BB other stuff was from Malaysia.

Cards: I'm going to try Fall River (New England) Shirt Company. They are sold at Emson's in New Haven and at (I think suprisingly) at Press as well.

Good stuff all around. Thanks.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Ed Reynolds said:


> ...I have a several BB Must Iron OCBDs (Garland, NC), and J Press shirts, but want some dress shirts to go along....


1. ocbds are dress shirts
2. bb ocbds are the best dress shirts in the USA and the universe


----------



## DavidW (May 22, 2006)

J Press ocbd shirts are now made by Fall River. But Fall River manufactures for others as well and probably to different measurements and specifications than than they do for J Press.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

dks202 said:


> Actually the best place to buy Gitman and Kenneth Gordan (recently purchased by Gitman Bros BTW) is Justice Clothing. You can even use the code UNIONPL for 5% discount. Internet only, best prices...
> 
> https://www.justiceclothing.com/the... Shirts&sf=category&se=Forsyth&tf=description


What about the Gitman shirts at Sierra Trading Post? To my mind, those are the best prices I've seen on a Gitman Gold.. especially if there was a coupon, but have to say, limited in terms of styles and colors.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> 1. ocbds are dress shirts
> 2. bb ocbds are the best dress shirts in the USA and the universe


This.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I'm partial to Gitman Bros. shirts. Great quality, Made in USA.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> 1. ocbds are dress shirts
> 2. bb ocbds are the best dress shirts in the USA and the universe


WHAT HE SAID!!!!!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> 1. ocbds are dress shirts
> 2. bb ocbds are the best dress shirts in the USA and the universe


Indeed. Positively. +1000. Truer words never spoken. Absolutely. What are we...Europeans?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

dks202 said:


> Actually the best place to buy Gitman and Kenneth Gordan (recently purchased by Gitman Bros BTW) is Justice Clothing. You can even use the code UNIONPL for 5% discount. Internet only, best prices...
> 
> https://www.justiceclothing.com/the... Shirts&sf=category&se=Forsyth&tf=description


If you're looking to replace shirts all at once this Justice place is the way to go, with multi-shirt discounts. I just ordered a couple of Forsyth (Canadian made) for $90 with shipping. I mean, what the hell.


----------



## RomeoDandy (Apr 1, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> 1. ocbds are dress shirts
> 2. bb ocbds are the best dress shirts in the USA and the universe


Mercer is better, the reason is the love.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

triklops55 said:


> I'm partial to Gitman Bros. shirts. Great quality, Made in USA.


I too like Gitman because I can get the OCBD in a tall size. Love the collar.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Ed Reynolds said:


> I have a several BB Must Iron OCBDs (Garland, NC), and J Press shirts, but want some dress shirts to go along.


I like Gitman Bros. cotton pinpoints for non-OCBD dress shirts, like a couple others here. They are soft shirts and the cotton is of good quality. I recommend them.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

DavidW said:


> J Press ocbd shirts are now made by Fall River. But Fall River manufactures for others as well and probably to different measurements and specifications than than they do for J Press.


Perhaps my skin is sensitive, but the material in the Press ocbd shirts with flap that I recently bought is a bit coarse compared to Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

Mercer Brothers are made in the U.S. and last for years and are the best I have found


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't forget Skip Gambert!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Forgive my ignorance, but I can't forget Skip--since I'm not familiar with him to begin with. Details for those who don't know?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Why is there a (small) price difference between the Gitman Bros and the Kenneth Gordons listed on the Justice Clothing Website? They're both listed as made in Ashland, PA, and a previous poster mentioned that they're now owned by the same company. Is there a dip in quality with the KGs or are you just paying a little more for the Gitman brand name?


----------

